
Stanley Black and Decker’s game controller for excavators - hourislate
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/firstperson-digger-stanley-black-deckers-game-controller-for-excavators/
======
hsnewman
Anyone wanna bet how long until a vulnerability is found?

